# Injured frog. Before-15 days later



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

This is stumpy frog. On the 15th one of the neighbour’s cats got him and chewed off his back legs. I managed to get the cats off him and using help given and my experience he is now healing up well. He is regrowning muscle and the flaps of skin have fused back on to his legs I did look after a frog which back legs where hacked off by some kids in the area for 7 years until we had a gas leak and he died. He could walk, scurry, swim, climb over low obstacle like stones, eat by himself and even made a borrow for himself. This one is eating by himself and is on the road to recovery and I am positive he will have a good life as the only thing he won’t be able to do is jump and in my experience they only jump if they are scared or need to get somewhere high but the rest of the time they walk. The red my look bad but it shows he is growing muscle around the bone as that is on the knee cap.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh my god, so cute and sad I could cry, good on you saving him! The only issue for me is the pain he must be in


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

manda88 said:


> Oh my god, so cute and sad I could cry, good on you saving him! The only issue for me is the pain he must be in


 For the first five or so days he would not move at all but now he is walking by him self. Once he grows skin over it then he should be able to do everything that normal frogs do apart from jumping : victory:


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Better photo of the better leg.




Better photo of the worst looking leg. However the red is showing that muscle is growing back and the blood supply is back. Before it was bone


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

Good on you mate for taking the time out to care for the injured frog.:2thumb:

I have done the same for injured common toads on many an occassion, and people still bring me ones that injured in gardenening accidents etc.
Some with cuts-abrasions, some with missing limbs.
They are tough little creatures, and Ive only ever failed with 1 which came to me very badly burned.

All mine have been able to be released either back into local woodlands, or with the ones with missing limbs, into my very amphibian friendly back garden, and some of these can be seen under logs-rocks etc whenever I do a garden tidy up.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Well done mate thats awesome


----------

